# Dog keeps scratching and biting her tail



## Kimliz (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site and found it when searching for an answer to my dogs problem!

I have a jack russell called Emma who is 8yrs old and for the last few months she has had a real problem with itching and biting. It started with her tail which is now half stripped of fur and has lots of little red bits where she bits it constantly and has progressed to her back legs and near her genital areas and parts of her belly. 

We took her to the vet who gave her antibiotics and steriods, the antibiotics seemed to clear it up a little and the steriods stopped the itching but once they were reduced she started again! When we returned to the vet I was given more steriods for two weeks and told that she would have to have tests done for allergies and other stuff, for the price of around £400! 

Does anyone else have this problem as I am at my wits end because I cannot afford £400 for tests and wondered if anyone here has alternative methods that I could try. I am not being stingy but that is a lot of money to find and I am not guaranteed a cure at the end of it.

Please advice

Many thanks
:confused1:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there sorry i cant help but didnt want to read and go im sure some1 be along soon with help good luck


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

maybe its the food if I were you I'd do a bit of research on the net.


----------



## Spaniel Lover (Oct 4, 2010)

I am sure that your pet insurence would cover most of the cost


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Kimliz said:


> Hi, I am new to this site and found it when searching for an answer to my dogs problem!
> 
> I have a jack russell called Emma who is 8yrs old and for the last few months she has had a real problem with itching and biting. It started with her tail which is now half stripped of fur and has lots of little red bits where she bits it constantly and has progressed to her back legs and near her genital areas and parts of her belly.
> 
> ...


Did the vet check her anal glands as these can make dogs itchy and bite at their tails. My dog has anal gland problems quite frequently so I've started putting a teaspoonful of bran in his food now and he seems a bit better. They can get infected if left though so best let the vet check them if he hasn't already. Only other thing I can think of is sarcoptic mange. My dog scratched for 18 months and was put on steroids and antibiotics every few weeks until I asked if there was anything else he could try as we had tried atopica which is a very expensive drug but didn't work so he did a simple ear scrape and blood test and he was diagnosed with sarcoptic mange. He used to nibble all the fur from his bottom and tail too. The treatment was just putting Stronghold on the back of his neck every two weeks for a few weeks and he's been fine since.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimliz said:


> Hi, I am new to this site and found it when searching for an answer to my dogs problem!
> 
> I have a jack russell called Emma who is 8yrs old and for the last few months she has had a real problem with itching and biting. It started with her tail which is now half stripped of fur and has lots of little red bits where she bits it constantly and has progressed to her back legs and near her genital areas and parts of her belly.
> 
> ...


going through he same with 2 of mine but you do know that you can buy your written prescription off your vet and get your meds online
i was charged £66+ for 10 days antibiotics for 1 dog and have just got the same antibiotics from petmeds for the 2 mastiffs,£54,as this is an ongoing problem its going to save me a fortune
unfortunately with skin problems it can take ages to get to the bottom of it,mine are on wow powder from herbaticus,flaxseed oil,you name it ive tried it or if i havent i will


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if she is on a hypoallergenic/low cereal food - that could help.
Also have a look at Crossgates Farm Bioenergetics. If I remember rightly, they can do a test from a hair (a lot cheaper) and provide the relevant remedy - may be worth a look/chat?


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

have you tried changing her food as my dog kept scratching so i got some advice from here and changed her food to no wheat and guten and she doesnt scratch as much and she has only been on the food for a week now x


----------



## Kimliz (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, thanks to all of you for your quick replies!

I have changed her food to Nature Diet, mainly fish and chicken (although I have been reading that chicken may cause it!). 

I have inquired at a fox centre about sarcoptic mange and I am waiting for a reply from them. 

I have no insurance with my vet as I cannot afford it due to changing circumstances and I work so cannot go to a charity vet!

Will keep trying to find a cure as it is driving us both mad!

Thanks again.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if this advice is wrong so I would say that although it worked in our case I'm not saying it's the 'correct' way.
I got Tex a few months ago, he wasn't supposed to be staying but because of a lot of troubles I've ended up keeping him, He came with hardly any fur on his tail area and back end, really scurfy badly conditioned skin and fur in general...no fleas although i flead him anyway, wormed him, had his anel glands checked out changed his food etc etc,,, all the obvious...I personally think it was nerves because he was living with my angry son.....in the end i was advised by someone to use polytar shmpoo....available from the chemist for skin conditions in humans and it's worked, he is now in great condition as the photos show He came looking old and stressed and now he looks really good for 10 1/2 yrs old
Again.,,,not saying it's the right advice but it did work for us 
Clare xx


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

I would get a referral to a veterinary dermatologist.


----------

